
RIAA Admits It Wants DMCA Overhaul; Blames Judges For 'Wrong' Interpretation - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111108/00352916675/riaa-admits-it-wants-dmca-overhaul-blames-judges-wrong-interpretation.shtml
======
nextparadigms
I've been thinking for a while that RIAA is the _single most destructive
force_ against our freedoms in the past few years, perhaps even more so than
the Government itself with the Patriot Act and whatnot, because RIAA is trying
to push all these restrictions at a global scale, trying to convince as many
Governments as possible in the same time to accept them (think e-G8), to make
people think that if so many accept them, then they "must be right about
that".

If it were possible for them to fund a scientific experiment like LHC, that
would create a blackhole in the middle of the Earth, that would _finally_ stop
piracy, I think they would do it.

What I'm trying to say is that they could care less if they bring down the
whole Internet and kill it, as long as they just "stop piracy" - even if
actually achieving that would lower their sales. But they are too short-
sighted to even think about that.

With things like RIAA, it's no wonder people are protesting against Wall-
Street rather than the Government itself. Because sometimes the companies
behind the Government, can do a lot more evil by controlling the Government,
than the Government itself would if they just wanted more power.

~~~
yummyfajitas
The RIAA can do precisely nothing without the government thoughtfully doing
their bidding.

RIAA/Wall St/other evil corporations: "Hey, could you fuck people over to
improve our bottom line? Please?"

Joe Biden/Orrin Hatch: "Done. Anything else you want?"

The politicians pushing the RIAA's agenda are more or less the same people
pushing things like the Patriot Act (Joe Biden, Orrin Hatch, etc). To me, they
all look like different symptoms of the same problem.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
The true pushers of the PATRIOT Act were the guys in the DoJ who wrote the
thing; it was all written up and prepared far in advance of an anticipated
wartime condition which would allow them to get it passed without trouble.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Yes, the patriot act was being kicked around in some form since at least 1995.

 _"When I was chairman in '94 I introduced a major antiterrorism bill--back
then,...I drafted a terrorism bill after the Oklahoma City bombing. And the
bill John Ashcroft sent up [the PATRIOT act] was my bill."_ \- Joe Biden

<http://www.tnr.com/article/politics/rhetorical-question>

------
beedogs
Every ten years, the media companies "upgrade" their copyright protection via
Congress, as technology outstrips their content controls. Now they want to
circumvent the courts altogether. This has got to stop; it serves no purpose
and only alienates (and, often, criminalizes) consumers.

------
yardie
It's absolutely terrible that every branch of the government has been
compromised except the courts and now we are relying on them more and more to
affect policy. With the other 2 branches able to determine who sits on the
bench I feel it's only a matter of time before the courts won't even bother to
defend our interests.

~~~
steve-howard
The courts aren't exactly doing a stellar job of watching out for the
interests of individuals, either.

~~~
yardie
Yes, but what we have is a batshit, crazy legislative branch and a Newspeak
executive branch. Compared to the other 2 the courts have the dubious
distinction of being the least likely to ride roughshod over the Bill of
Rights.

~~~
pekk
You don't like any of the three branches and compare the executive to a
totalitarian Big Brother.

What do you suggest as an alternative?

~~~
yardie
I didn't mention Big Brother you did. I'm speaking of the fact that the Obama
administration says one thing while doing another. Saying they'll back off
from medical marijuana dispensaries and then go full hilt on raiding them.
Saying they'll do a serious investigation into the lead up to the Iraq War
then sweeping it under the bridge. In fact, with the warrantless wiretaps,
broad surveillance powers, and continuation of Bush laws that he promised to
repeal, maybe Big Brother is apt for this administration.

And God forbid we get an actual, real criminal investigation into the
financial crisis.

------
rmc
They never learn. Technology has been winning the arms race with them for
years now. Every time they try some new law, tech works around it.

Can't stop the signal.

~~~
beagle3
> Every time they try some new law, tech works around it.

> Can't stop the signal.

No, they can't. But they can make life worse for the vast majority of the
population, possibly with a minor profit, at little or no cost to them. So
they do.

